# 2010 A6 3.0 Supercharged burning through oil every 2k miles



## NightRiderGLI (Jan 24, 2006)

Audi Community,

I've got buddy with a 2010 Audi A6 3.0 Supercharged that seems to be burning through at least a quart every 2k miles. He has no leaks and everything else checks out. 

His warranty is about to run out and the dealership can't seem to give him a solid answer other than that's what Audi's do.

I've owned and still own several VW's so my buddy always reached out to me with questions pertaining to his car. I did some research on my own and came up with bad rings or head gasket possibilities.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## vw shotta (Jan 14, 2005)

That is a common problem with a lot of the 3.0 supercharged audi motor ,a friend of mine just recently had to take his back to the dealer where they replaced the piston rings free of charge


----------



## ichi d (May 25, 2011)

they all burn oil and depending on how much is about how hard you drive. the harder you drive the more oil you'll burn.


----------



## Charlierocket (Jan 13, 2014)

Just bought an '11 Avant, hope they fixed the problem...


----------

